# Lost my 12v. Relay problem??



## DustyR (Jan 26, 2009)

Just got back from a weeks touring which could have been 'inconvenient' to say the least when on arrival at site had switched engine off and was filling up with water and heard a 'clicking' sound coming from the fuse panel which I had never heard before.

Then pitched up and went to lower the step which did not work. Immediately thought fuse had blown which I checked and was ok.

Then discovered pump would not work nor any interior lights ( yes the control panel was switched on ! )

Good start to the holiday! Proceeded to check all fuses, all ok.

Checked 12v to fuse board all ok 

Suspected the 12v isolation relay but could not access it.

Then just as we were contemplating a week without any 12v I went to try the lights again and everything started working!!

This happened again the next day but it cleared again and has behaved itself since.

However, Im not too pleased with the 'intermittent' nature of the fault and was wondering if it is the isolation relay and whether it can be replaced or is it a case of a complete new fuse board and whether it would be covered under warranty, as van is less than 2yrs old.

Any advice or suggestions ??


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

It could be as simple as a corroded fuse / fuse holder for the main leisure battery connection.
c.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi DustyR,

The clicking sound could be the habitation relay, or one of the other relays in the fusebox.

The relay takes a D+ (12V) signal from the Fiat base vehicle, to know when the engine is running, so it could be an issue with the fusebox, the wiring between the fusebox and Fiat cab, or the Fiat cab itself.

An intermittent issue, or constant clicking on/off of the relay, could indicate a loose connection, most likely where our harness meets the Fiat harness.

However, I'm afraid some further investigation is required to confirm the exact issue.

Thanks,

Ash


----------

